# Sexing Mollie Fry



## Blacksalt (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello all, it's been some time since I've been here and I'd like to quickly say it is all going very well. *w3

My mollies recently bred in my community tank and to my surprise they survived and seem to be doing really well. I now have roughly 15 fry swimming around. They're about 2 weeks old and 1.5cm in length now, and very cute. *banana dance
Sorry, I had to put that banana in there.

My question is; at what age will I be able to reliably sex them? And how old before they start breeding? I really don't want a million mollies running around, especially considering this was an unexpected spawning [though I don't know what I was expecting, I always knew the sex of the parents].

Any advise would be muchly appreciated. Thanks all


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I breed swords and think they grow alittle slower so, I'll say 2-4 weeks you should be able to see male fin developement on some.Sometimes submissive males won't show for longer.As for breeding anytime therabout. Just pull males as you see them(including dad) if you don't want more.


----------



## Blacksalt (Feb 26, 2012)

I was at work when I posted that, and upon coming home I realised they're actually about 3 1/2 weeks old. Sorry for that inaccuracy.

Thanks for the reply coralbandit


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

that was 2-4 more weeks.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I would say at 3-4cm, but how soon they get there will depend on conditions. Things sound pretty good right now!


----------

